# My network is blocking sites and saying it cant connect.



## Vandaldol (Jan 29, 2010)

At some point my computer stopped allowing me to go to any site which could have a virus or has sexual content. I believe my father spoke to someone on the phone and ever since my network blocks all sites which could be hazardous. 
First it said "this site has been blocked as it could be hazardous". i thought it was a result of alcohol soft but none of the computers can access any of those sites, now when you try to access it the message comes up that i cannot get an internet connection as though im nopt connected. Then when i hit diagnose the problem IE tells me that there is no problem with the connection. What do i do?


----------



## wildsniper (Nov 19, 2008)

There are a lot of ways can block those hazardous websites:
1.Anti-virus.More and more anti-virus can monitor the the website and get the list of reported hazardous websites,then you will be blocked to access it.
2.The filter on router.You can filter those content such as sexual content by key words.
3.The black list on your computer.The hazardous websites can be added into the blacklist and blocked.


----------



## Vandaldol (Jan 29, 2010)

The problem is that im trying to access those dangerous websites and it will not let me. its like big brother. it tells me that my internet isnt working even though it is.


----------

